# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Natalie Buxton

## Behemoth

It really doesn't suit her being 'top dog'. I wish Francis was back ;(

----------


## Jade

She really annoys me!!!!!

----------


## Behemoth

Did you see her stab that girl with that pin? Eurgh!

----------


## Jade

Yes Mad as a Tin of Corned Beef that one!!

----------


## Alisha

I cant stand her. She thinks she really something. If Yvonne was still around, she wouldn't stand a chance. I hope she gets her just deserts.

----------


## Jade

I'm sure she will in the end

----------


## Alisha

> I'm sure she will in the end


yeah they always do. We need a new super b**** to take her down a peg or two.

----------


## Jade

I thought Darleen would have

----------


## Alisha

> I thought Darleen would have


Thats what I thought too but Natalie beat her in the last series -I don't know how though  :Nono:

----------


## Jade

She needs to go!!! Maybe someone new will come in

----------


## LUSHLOOKE69

We definately need someone to put her in her place shes the worst top dog they've ever had shes no yvone or shell! Loved tonights episode.

----------


## brenda1971

I just want to slap her in the face.

----------


## phils little sister

that natalie one  :Angry:  i dont like her and i thought darleen would have stood up to her.  they need someone else to be top dog sharpish  :Cheer:

----------


## dragoneye454

I agree. She is so annoying especially when she was picking on Juley last night

----------


## Rach33

If Yvonne was still alive Natalie Buxton would be a nobody I reckon she needs taking down a peg or two big time

----------


## Behemoth

I like her character, I just don't like the fact that she sees herself as running the prison.

----------


## Katy

i like her. I think shes a really good actress.

----------


## pint200

Good actress yes i agreed but not a bad girl she is annoying! The new lady Pat may give her something to think about. Saying that she was a bit scared when that nun didn't care when she hit her!!

----------


## Steven

I hate her SO much I just wanna grab her and punch her lol well i'm exagerating there but I put myself in Di's shoes that time when she slapped her and I would have done the exact same.

----------


## Steven

Looks like shes getting beaten up next time  :Smile:

----------


## Behemoth

> I think shes a really good actress.


I think she is a really good actress as well. She is so convincing.

----------


## melmarshall858

yeah there are pictures of the new woman - pat beating her up in a fight between the pair as the girls look on must be an organised fight (looks a bit likt the fight between shaz and maxi)

----------

